# Our Honey Vs. Their honey



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

We are getting ready for the baazar next weekend.


We are going to have samples but we were wondering if we should have them compare our honey to walmart honey so they can see our honey is better.

would this be a good idea?

Also, to attract people, we are going to have samples and also have a hive body and our equipment there to show.

with the exception of an observation hive, does anyone have any more recomendations to attract people?


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i vote don't compare with walmart.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

don't provide wal mart with any more free advertising than is absolutely necessary.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Recently my aunt did a teacher presentation about bees, and used my stuff and honey as props. She did an unscientific "blind" taste test, mine vs. store brand, and mine was chosen best everytime.

However, we've still decided not to do that at our craft sale coming up, on grounds previously given by other posters.

Furthermore, some people might like the bland average clover honey since that tastes more like what is traditionally considered honey.

-rick

[ October 30, 2006, 08:06 AM: Message edited by: ScadsOBees ]


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm with the crowd. One other thing I would add, depending on temperatures, keep in mind if you do taste tests you need to keep the honey closed and not let any get spilled. If this happens and one of the local bees get a taste she'll bring all her friends back the 2nd trip.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You might want to rethink the comparison taste test. What if the wal-mart honey tastes so bad that it puts people off of honey all together?

I've had numerous people tell me that my honey is the best they have ever tasted. I always wonder what honey they are usually tasting. Or maybe they don't use much honey. I always encourage them to buy mine.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

> I've had numerous people tell me that my honey is the best they have ever tasted.


As everyone knows some honey taste better than other. Yours may actually taste better or worse than they usually use if they use honey.

Now think how often have you gone out to eat and the manager comes by and ask how everything was? Are you 100% honest? 

I think a certain portion of "best honey ever may be polite. 

I would not do a taste comparison. Too many people grew up on clover honey and will like that over wildflower, which is what you likely have. I grew up on clover and prefer it to wildflower. There is a very good reason why clover honey is the preferred standard honey.

[ October 30, 2006, 12:22 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Good pioints and I will not be doing the comparision. 

Thank you all!


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

I've never had to feedpeople to get them to buy. If you want to atract a crowd just light your smoker.
Peace


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"If you want to atract a crowd just light your smoker"

Now I like that one


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I guess we pretty much crushed that idea! Good Job gang!


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Chef I do an observation hive.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I am with U Joel never get in a discussion about mine is biger than yours


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Chef if you want attract a real crowd you should try what tarheit at honeyrunapiaries did at the state fair. He had a screen area with a hive that he worked so the crowds could watch. His wife said they sold honey like crazy.

[ October 30, 2006, 08:22 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

now that is interesting magnet man. I got to start watching what tarheit does and sezs with a bit more focus.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

If you want to do a comparison, let them try both your spring and fall honeys. 

Remember, it's the experience customers are buying as well as your product.

Engage them with conversation,
Entice them with samples,
Educate them with knowledge,
Enlighten their wallet.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

If you are there to compare feel free to do so. I prefer to sell, and having them taste mine is the best way to go about it. Soft sell, you do not really have to ask them to buy, just explain your product and offer a taste. THey will ask to buy. Pepsi compared with coke because they wanted to have the Pepsi challenge marketing campaign.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I typically have my honey seperated by color or season. As soon as people notice the difference in color or labeling they ask me "What's the difference between your x honey and your z honey?" That's when you know that you have them. At that point you simply hand them an individually wrapped plastic spoon and explain to them the difference while you pour them a small sample of each for them to taste. After they taste it they will voluntarily let you know which one they like the best. You then need only ask them what size container would they like to buy.


----------

